# Officially Done with Uber



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

Well it's been a wild ride. I've officially put in my papers to retire from Uber. Was told that Uber is no longer allowing Getaround vehicles on the platform. Since I only want to drive part time and cant afford the weekly vig for a Maven rental, my days as an Uber driver are over.

Guess I'd better learn to sling drinks!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Let us know what it’s like on the outside.


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

What papers did you put in?


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

MarcG said:


> What papers did you put in?


Haha, no papers. But I do have a follow-up to this mess.

So after 2 trips to the Greenlight Hub and having to "upgrade" to the new app, I was finally able to use a Getaround vehicle to drive for Uber yesterday. It actually worked pretty well, save for me having to a.) Extend the rental after getting an SFO run with an hour left, and b.) Exceeding the 200 mile daily cap. I put in 10 hours, grossed $251.25, netted about $200 after gas, rental fees (Uber comps your 1st Getaround rental) and coffee. Not life changing money, but it'll help pay for a couple of racks of ribs and a couple of pints of Great Basin beer next weekend.

But of course, nothing ever goes according to plan, and I woke up this morning to find my account now on hold pending an investigation. Around 1pm yesterday I get an X ping to pick up a rider on 15th and Noe in the Castro. I arrive and the pax comes out of his house with his life partner and an English Bulldog. I very politely informed this gentleman that I could not take his dog in the car as Getaround does not allow pets in their vehicles. Of course the prissy SOB pulls out the Service Animal card. I told him too bad, I'm not paying a Cleaning Fee to Getaround for his fake Service Dog and promptly cancelled the trip. I then proceed to get called every single expletive in the book and get reported to Uber for not taking a service animal.

After 2,579 trips and a 4.97 rating, it looks like my days of Ubering are over. Prolly not worth it to hire a lawyer and fight this mess. Still loving reading these boards tho, Uber on!!!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Ubering4Beer said:


> Haha, no papers. But I do have a follow-up to this mess.
> 
> So after 2 trips to the Greenlight Hub and having to "upgrade" to the new app, I was finally able to use a Getaround vehicle to drive for Uber yesterday. It actually worked pretty well, save for me having to a.) Extend the rental after getting an SFO run with an hour left, and b.) Exceeding the 200 mile daily cap. I put in 10 hours, grossed $251.25, netted about $200 after gas, rental fees (Uber comps your 1st Getaround rental) and coffee. Not life changing money, but it'll help pay for a couple of racks of ribs and a couple of pints of Great Basin beer next weekend.
> 
> ...


But you knew the service dog policy?


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> But you knew the service dog policy?


I do, yes. I also know Getaround's cleaning fee is $500 per their app. So I'm certainly not risking giving up a full day's pay PLUS paying Getaround another $350 for the privilege of driving entitled folks and their fake emotional support animals around San Francisco. If it were my car, I'd have taken them for sure. But if we are to take service and/or emotional support animals per Uber's TOS then Getaround needs to add language to their app protecting drivers from being liable for cleaning fees for driving said animals.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

If you can't afford to own a cheap car to drive for Uber, you definitely can't afford to rent one. Go get a real job.


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> If you can't afford to own a cheap car to drive for Uber, you definitely can't afford to rent one. Go get a real job.


I have a real job, two of them in fact. Unfortunately the sad reality is in today's economy one job is not enough, unless you're one of those folks who work in tech and don't mind staring at a computer screen for 14 hours a day and being tethered to your employer the other 10 via email/phone most folks definitely need supplementary income to make ends meet.

That being said, my schedule only allows for me to drive once, maybe twice over the course of a week. Maybe you're fortunate enough to have a couple grand saved up to buy a beater of Craigslist for Rideshare, I don't have that kind of cash just lying around. Plus it doesn't pay for me to make car payments, insurance payments, rent a garage, save for maintainence costs, etc. in order to drive once a week.

Luckily, after jumping through more hoops than a dolphin at SeaWorld, I'm happy to say that the Getaround program is working just great for me. I've been able to make enough money to pay off my high interest loan from Advance America and have started chipping away at other debt. You just have to be persistent and make sure you get to the RIGHT person at the Greenlight Hub, once set up the program works like a dream.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Ubering4Beer said:


> I have a real job, two of them in fact. Unfortunately the sad reality is in today's economy one job is not enough, unless you're one of those folks who work in tech and don't mind staring at a computer screen for 14 hours a day and being tethered to your employer the other 10 via email/phone most folks definitely need supplementary income to make ends meet.
> 
> That being said, my schedule only allows for me to drive once, maybe twice over the course of a week. Maybe you're fortunate enough to have a couple grand saved up to buy a beater of Craigslist for Rideshare, I don't have that kind of cash just lying around. Plus it doesn't pay for me to make car payments, insurance payments, rent a garage, save for maintainence costs, etc. in order to drive once a week.
> 
> Luckily, after jumping through more hoops than a dolphin at SeaWorld, I'm happy to say that the Getaround program is working just great for me. I've been able to make enough money to pay off my high interest loan from Advance America and have started chipping away at other debt. You just have to be persistent and make sure you get to the RIGHT person at the Greenlight Hub, once set up the program works like a dream.


You are headed for more financial trouble than you are already in if you keep renting a car to drive for Uber.


----------



## EdOz (Sep 6, 2018)

You can't deny a service dog, regardless of what car you're driving if you are driving for Uber. They've been really firm on this for weeks now.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Ubering4Beer said:


> Haha, no papers. But I do have a follow-up to this mess.
> 
> So after 2 trips to the Greenlight Hub and having to "upgrade" to the new app, I was finally able to use a Getaround vehicle to drive for Uber yesterday. It actually worked pretty well, save for me having to a.) Extend the rental after getting an SFO run with an hour left, and b.) Exceeding the 200 mile daily cap. I put in 10 hours, grossed $251.25, netted about $200 after gas, rental fees (Uber comps your 1st Getaround rental) and coffee. Not life changing money, but it'll help pay for a couple of racks of ribs and a couple of pints of Great Basin beer next weekend.
> 
> ...


So now you tell the truth. It's not getaround they don't allow, it's that you are using a car that does not allow dogs in it and you know you can't do that. please sue and waste your time.

You can't drive any car now for Uber and it's your fault.

You can't buy beer and ribs working for a peanut butter and jelly sandwich paying gig.


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> So now you tell the truth. It's not getaround they don't allow, it's that you are using a car that does not allow dogs in it and you know you can't do that. please sue and waste your time.
> 
> You can't drive any car now for Uber and it's your fault.
> 
> You can't buy beer and ribs working for a peanut butter and jelly sandwich paying gig.


Except that I was reactivated within a day and can still drive. Until the language is changed in the Getaround app (I was told by Uber's investigators they're working on that) it's a legal grey area. That's not my battle to fight, no need to sue anyone.

I seriously dont get all the haters on this forum though. If you full time guys really hate that Uber actively recruits part timers, side giggers, hustlers and the like, direct your ire at them. Some of us are just out here trying to earn some spending cash. And for the record, this gig has paid for plenty of beer and ribs (and the occasional PB&J sandwich)


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Lol I'm cracking up here.

Let me get this straight... you denied a "service animal" and they booted you out, but then let you back in as a driver?

Man, I gotta hand it to you. 2 thumbs up!! Drink a beer for me, I like Pilsner Urquell.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

I must learn from you how to live.



Ubering4Beer said:


> Haha, no papers. But I do have a follow-up to this mess.
> 
> So after 2 trips to the Greenlight Hub and having to "upgrade" to the new app, I was finally able to use a Getaround vehicle to drive for Uber yesterday. It actually worked pretty well, save for me having to a.) Extend the rental after getting an SFO run with an hour left, and b.) Exceeding the 200 mile daily cap. I put in 10 hours, grossed $251.25, netted about $200 after gas, rental fees (Uber comps your 1st Getaround rental) and coffee. Not life changing money, *but it'll help pay for a couple of racks of ribs and a couple of pints of Great Basin beer next weekend.*
> 
> ...


Op should buy a round while driving the crazy hills of SF. How's parking situation in SF, do tell.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

x100 said:


> I must learn from you how to live.
> 
> Op should buy a round while driving the crazy hills of SF. How's parking situation in SF, do tell.


Parking in SF is virtually non-existent. Most apartment buildings don't even have any. Parking on the street in a residential area is a quagmire of street cleaning schedules and colored curbs... it was such a nightmare that if i ever go back again I'm not going to get a rental, it was a huge confusing nightmare to figure out how the curb system even worked.

If you don't own a house with curb space on the block your going to have to rent in a garage,
Renting a space in a garage by the month is costly. Like $200-300 a MONTH.

So for literally 1/3 of rent in Orlando (with 2 parking spaces) you can rent a square to park your car in during the day in San Francisco.


----------

